# Mikrokosmos



## flamencosketches

Is anyone else trying to work through Bartók's massive work of piano pedagogy, the Mikrokosmos? My girlfriend got me the first couple issues and I have been working through book two, though I may go back to the first one, such is my incompetence with the piano. Anyway, these are helpful exercises and awesome little pieces to boot. I suppose by the time I finish the final volume, I will be a master pianist ready to tackle any modern and contemporary repertoire I choose. :lol:

Anyway, I highly recommend them to any new pianists who are looking to improve their technique, or their sightreading.


----------



## tdc

My first piano pieces were from Bartok's _Mikrokosmos_. I started out by going through the first 2 and a half books before branching out into other pieces. I still play a piece from book 2 and 3 as part of my warm up. Eventually I want to go further into these books, I'm going to use the rest of Book III as sight reading practice, and want to eventually get into the later books as well. I'm a big fan of Bartok's solo piano music. By the way if I recall correctly you can do Bach's C major prelude from the WTC, if so then I would say you are ready for Bartok's Mikrokosmos II, no need to go back to book I.


----------



## Mandryka

(Sorry, this isn't about technique)

There's another thing that he wrote for children, though I don't know how suitable it is for people learning to play -- For Children. I have a recording of it by Deszo Ranki, who makes it sound charming.


----------



## flamencosketches

tdc said:


> My first piano pieces were from Bartok's _Mikrokosmos_. I started out by going through the first 2 and a half books before branching out into other pieces. I still play a piece from book 2 and 3 as part of my warm up. Eventually I want to go further into these books, I'm going to use the rest of Book III as sight reading practice, and want to eventually get into the later books as well. I'm a big fan of Bartok's solo piano music. By the way if I recall correctly you can do Bach's C major prelude from the WTC, if so then I would say you are ready for Bartok's Mikrokosmos II, no need to go back to book I.


Yes good memory. I think you're right and I'll stick it out with vol. 2. The vol. 1 pieces are really easy. These little pieces are really fun to play. Some are really unconventional. One of the first ones in the second book has a key signature where only C is sharp. And you're right that it's great sight reading practice.


----------



## CnC Bartok

The "trouble" with For Children is that the progression that comes with Mikrokosmos is not as marked. True they get a bit harder through vols 1&2, and the same-ish through 3&4, but I suspect it might be harder to know where to actually start?

Just as a matter of interest, the set is meant to be of echt-folk music. The later revision removed any that were dodgy in provenance!!!


----------

